# Let's make some rally style mud flaps



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Winter's coming, and we all know how well slush and rocks mix and get kicked up into your paint. The best solution for this is to install some mud flaps, but even the ebay variety are still too small and there aren't any options for owners of the RS package. *This would be an option for owners with the RS package. *

I got in contact with Interstate Plastics and talked to one of their experts, who recommended two materials that we can use with great success. If we can get them a drawing or a DXF file (can be made with solidworks or such) to run on their router, they can make us these mud flaps. Router time is $80 an hour, but if enough people want these, we can make them very affordable.

Our options are:
High Density Polyethylene (HDPE)
BLACK HDPE SHEET Plastic Sheets

Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene (UHMW)
BLACK UHMW SHEET-REPRO Plastic Sheets

HDPE is used often for things like ATV fenders and flaps, and their technician noted that it is also used on snowmobiles. This material has an excellent resistance to water and its strength. I think it would be perfect for our use. 

UHMW is different in that it is rated down to cyrogenic temperatures, so there would be absolutely no concern with regard to impact or shatter resistance. However, it is significantly more expensive, and I'm not entirely sure if it would be necessary. If we wanted the best of the best, this is what we'd use. 

In order to do this, we would need to purchase one 48x96 inch sheet and have it CNC cut to our specification. They noted they can do this in 1 hour of CNC time. Here are the costs, including the CNC tim:

0.250" UHMW: $184
0.250" HDPE: $104
0.187" HDPE: $78

1 hour of CNC time: $80

My thought is that the pieces would probably end up being somewhere around 12" in width and 16" in height, with rounded edges and such. The end result would be something like this, but for a fraction of the cost:

Universal UR Mud flap Grey Logo

Out of a 48" x 96" sheet, we could make a total of 24 mud flaps, to fit 6 cars altogether. 

Cost per kit, per car, to make only enough for 6 cars at this rate would be:

0.250" UHMW: $44 per car
0.250" HDPE: $31 per car
0.187" HDPE: $27 per car 

If we bumped that up to 12 cars, our rate would be:
0.250" UHMW: $37 per car
0.250" HDPE: $24 per car
0.187" HDPE: $20 per car

This does not include shipping from Interstate Plastics, but I wouldn't expect it to be more than $3 or $4 per car. These would get shipped to me, and I'd separate them and ship them out to the rest of you. Figure an extra $10-$15 for me to ship them out. Maximum price I'd expect to pay for a set of these out of UHMW is $65 if only 6 people wanted them. I have a feeling more than 6 people will want them. 

The only thing we need is some measurements to determine exactly what shape they need to be. I'll need some help with this, because I don't have enough time to do it myself. We will need to make a mock-up of these out of cardboard to see how they look and fit, and if we're happy, we can send off the design and get these made. 

So, who wants some unbreakable rally style mud flaps?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure I'm in!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

#2


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Those look awfully long for an RS that has minimal ground clearance due to ground effects.

Like the ones available for the non-RS trims, I think those would be perfect if we can shape those to the RS's.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Those look awfully long for an RS that has minimal ground clearance due to ground effects.
> 
> Like the ones available for the non-RS trims, I think those would be perfect if we can shape those to the RS's.


16" is not the length that extends underneath the car. You'll be able to mount them as high up as you want. The ground effects won't change how high the mud flaps will be. 

It wouldn't be possible to change the ones for non-rs models. I'm actually taking mine off to install some of these. The reason is that dirt and small rocks can get stuck inside and over time will leave an ugly mark full of scratches on the paint where the flap used to be. 

If 16 is too high, we can make them 12" and make 32 pieces instead for 8 cars, thus lowering the price. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> 16" is not the length that extends underneath the car. You'll be able to mount them as high up as you want. The ground effects won't change how high the mud flaps will be.
> 
> It wouldn't be possible to change the ones for non-rs models. I'm actually taking mine off to install some of these. The reason is that dirt and small rocks can get stuck inside and over time will leave an ugly mark full of scratches on the paint where the flap used to be.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think, good sir. :goodjob:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you plan to mount them in the rear with the lip and all, and i too am intrested ill put them to the test hope theyll last longer than 20 mins like my old one

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How about something like these?
Chevy Holden Epica Capiva Cruze Orlando Optra Viva Aveo Barina Mud Guard Molding | eBay


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> How about something like these?
> Chevy Holden Epica Capiva Cruze Orlando Optra Viva Aveo Barina Mud Guard Molding | eBay


That's a completely different thing than what I'm talking about. Go see my first post again. I have a link in there with an example.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I seem to be getting chips higher on the 1/4 panel. Maybe your idea would complement mine. Im not sure if im crazy about the flat squared look. Do you have a drawing of your ideas shape?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I seem to be getting chips higher on the 1/4 panel. Maybe your idea would complement mine. Im not sure if im crazy about the flat squared look. Do you have a drawing of your ideas shape?


The flat squared look isn't for everyone, but I don't have the resources to design a splash guard that looks like the commonly available ones on the non-RS cars.

I don't have drawings at this time, but just do a google image search for "rally style mud flaps" and you'll get the idea. Some are more over the top than others, but some look tasteful and proper. I'm not out to make this look like a rally car, just trying to make an affordable alternative for non-rs models and make it so the rs models have at least some kind of protection. 

On a side note, I'm starting to realize that 1/4" material is pretty thick...

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

depending on how they mount im interested im just not drilling into the body!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> depending on how they mount im interested im just not drilling into the body!


No drilling into the body, but you will be creating holes in the inner wheel well to mount these to. I simply don't see any other way to mount them unless you want to get a tub of super glue. The existing fasteners won't be enough to hold them. 

In other news...

I've decided we're going with 0.1875" HDPE, which means these will be cheap. 

Assuming Ryan is up for it, we'll have 5 people buying including me. One more, and we'll be ready. 

A buddy I started a business with in college does a lot of robotics work and offered to design me the part in Solidworks, so we'll soon have something to send out to get these made. These will get done in no time. They'll probably end up being somewhere around $50 shipped to your door, possibly less.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

have you had a look at the rear mounting location? it seems like the mudflaps wont fasten to wheel well as it sits further back than the metal part


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hatje said:


> have you had a look at the rear mounting location? it seems like the mudflaps wont fasten to wheel well as it sits further back than the metal part


I'll look into it. Might require a rather creative design.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll look into it. Might require a rather creative design.


some,somehwhat custom spacers?or just a washer that fits decntly flush
just some ideas


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> some,somehwhat custom spacers?or just a washer that fits decntly flush
> just some ideas


That might work. I'll try to look into it today or tomorrow.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

sorry dude put mud flaps on last year/
DO utilize aluminum or comperable fasteners 
drilled 1 hole on rear fender well lower left lower right


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am in. I was afraid to put the wrap around style on because it can trap dirt and small rocks and scratch up your paint.

I'm a design engineer and can create a DXF file if you need a back up plan.

I agree that .1875 thickness will be plenty for how short the flap will be hanging down passed the car's fender. They will be completely adjustable with just some trimming on the top edge IF you don't want them to hang down so close to the ground.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> I am in. I was afraid to put the wrap around style on because it can trap dirt and small rocks and scratch up your paint.
> 
> I'm a design engineer and can create a DXF file if you need a back up plan.
> 
> I agree that .1875 thickness will be plenty for how short the flap will be hanging down passed the car's fender. They will be completely adjustable with just some trimming on the top edge IF you don't want them to hang down so close to the ground.


My buddy hasn't yet been able to get me anything in a DXF, so if you could get something together, that would be great. 15" tall at the tallest length and 11.5" wide is what I'm going for. I still have to do some more work to see how they would fit due to that fender lip/ridge that causes the wheel well arches to be recessed in a bit.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My buddy hasn't yet been able to get me anything in a DXF, so if you could get something together, that would be great. 15" tall at the tallest length and 11.5" wide is what I'm going for. I still have to do some more work to see how they would fit due to that fender lip/ridge that causes the wheel well arches to be recessed in a bit.


Trying to find some info online I found these pages to be very informative with pics and 3/16" thickness with a different material.

Flapatax Mudflaps

Rally Armor Mud Flap FAQs

Shows the results of the "form fitting" splash guard rubbing on the paint. OUCH!

Quick sketch just eye balling the other Universal flap sizes.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh yeah, and an idea to make these flaps work with the RS ground effects would be to have spacers made from the "scrap" material from the sheets. So that a rectangle of material would be placed above the ground effect to help transition from the lip up into the wheel well liner. Just a thought.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Oh yeah, and an idea to make these flaps work with the RS ground effects would be to have spacers made from the "scrap" material from the sheets. So that a rectangle of material would be placed above the ground effect to help transition from the lip up into the wheel well liner. Just a thought.


A spacer like that is what I've been thinking about to make this work, but I believe the spacer would have to be a good 1/2" thick. I still need to think about that some more.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can that stuff be heated up and molded to a shape? 


Can someone with a RS take a close up photo of their wheel well with a ruler to show the lip? Thanks!


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i would be intrested in going in on this if possible


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not to jack the thread, but can we also work on making some Chevy Cruze inside door cover kick pads?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Not to jack the thread, but can we also work on making some Chevy Cruze inside door cover kick pads?


Do you have a picture of what this might look like on another car?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Do you have a picture of what this might look like on another car?


Yupp!

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=7773&pictureid=60503

ACC 2010-2012 Chevy Camaro Brushed Door Panel Kick Plates Show Car Protector Kit | eBay 

ACC 2010-2012 Chevy Camaro SS Brushed Black Carbon Fiber Door Panel Kick Plates | eBay

NEW: C6 Corvette Door Panel Kick Plates - GM Licensed from American Car Craft - Corvette Forum

2010-2012 Chevrolet Camaro Door Kick Plates - Bowtie - 2010-2012 Camaro Billet Door Kick Plates. These Billet door kick plates cover the bottom part of your door and have cut outs to go around your door speakers.

http://americancarcraft.com/images/F46595480.jpg

http://www.mikesatur.com/images/maroon2.jpg


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So what you think Extreme? Do you think some company would be willing to make these door kick plates for the Cruze?


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Not sure if the door is flat enough to make kick plates out of a flat sheet like we have planned for the mud flaps...

Grabbed this pic online and you can see where the shoes already are scuffing up the speaker grill and door. I know I've done the same in my car too.












I have printed out the mud flaps I drew and need to take the time to mock them up on my car and take a pic.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Not sure if the door is flat enough to make kick plates out of a flat sheet like we have planned for the mud flaps...
> 
> Grabbed this pic online and you can see where the shoes already are scuffing up the speaker grill and door. I know I've done the same in my car too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that looks really bad! Something's got to be created to avoid it, lol!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Stop kicking your door. :disgust:

I'd love some flaps for my RS


Anything I can do to help the process, let me know.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Stop kicking your door. :disgust:
> 
> I'd love some flaps for my RS
> 
> ...


You can help me find a solution to mount the flaps to the wheel wells. I still haven't figured out a way to do that due to the fender lip sticking out farther than the wheel well arch.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Are looking at some kind of spacer that is needed?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Stop kicking your door. :disgust:
> 
> 
> Oh if it were only that easy for everybody, haha! From what ive heard from others forum members, the cruze door wants to close on your leg a lot and attempt to amputate it off, so I only think it proper for door kick plates, lol!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Are looking at some kind of spacer that is needed?


I believe so. Not sure how thick of a spacer we'd need though, or out of what material. I just haven't had time to look into it much.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Stop kicking your door. :disgust:
> 
> I'd love some flaps for my RS
> 
> ...





SkidooSteve12 said:


> Can that stuff be heated up and molded to a shape?
> 
> 
> Can someone with a RS take a close up photo of their wheel well with a ruler to show the lip? Thanks!


Yeah still need an idea of what size spacer is needed and shape.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

How are these flaps mounted? I mean how many mounting points should there be?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Id really like to get these for the winter driving. Are these gonna be available soon? I was thinking a rubber spacer would work nicely, would work as a dampner too. What is your thought on mounting points or is that the big ?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Id really like to get these for the winter driving. Are these gonna be available soon? I was thinking a rubber spacer would work nicely, would work as a dampner too. What is your thought on mounting points or is that the big ?


Sheet metal screws with metal fasteners behind them is an option. I need to do more research on this. This is the biggest problem right now.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I see member Starchy has body armour flaps. Maybe he could show us where to bolt to.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You can help me find a solution to mount the flaps to the wheel wells. I still haven't figured out a way to do that due to the fender lip sticking out farther than the wheel well arch.


Here is my first thought...








But let me throw her up on the lift this weekend and get some good measurements and see what else comes to mind.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Found these basic rally flaps from Rally Armor pretty cheap.............

Basic Mud Flaps

These are the smaller version, roughly 12" wide X 15" long $15.99 for a set of 4
Universal BASIC Mud flap Black logo

And these are the longer Plus version, roughly 12" wide X 19" long $24.99 for a set of 4
Universal Basic Plus

Not sure what shipping is on them.
Rally Armor Basic Rally Mud Flaps (Universal) (Edit: I can get them shipped to me for $7.40)

Rally Armor Basic+ Rally Mud Flaps (Universal)

Shipping included
Rally Armor MF12-BAS-BLK Basic Series Black Mud Flap with Black Rally Armor Logo Universal Fit

I am really interested in just using these universal ones. Thoughts?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> Found these basic rally flaps from Rally Armor pretty cheap.............
> 
> Basic Mud Flaps
> 
> ...


I'm really wondering how thick those are and how much impact resistance they have. They look very cheap and flimsy. 

By comparison, flaps identical to the one we'd be making would be something closer to this:

http://www.rallyarmor.com/store/universal-urethane-rally-flap-grey-logo-p-268.html

However, we could do it for half the price. I'm not looking to make disposable garbage here. In the basic mud flap description, they even say "see Universal urethane construction URs for long wearing, form holding, shock resistant mud flaps ideal for varying road and weather conditions."

The notion there is that the basic ones are not long wearing, form holding, shock resistant flaps, and are not ideal for varying road and weather conditions. I see the basic ones cracking with one rock impact kicked up by your tires in 20 degree weather. These need to be able to take some abuse.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I do agree that you usually "get what you pay for"!

But I would go as far as emailing them and asking about a warranty and comparison info. Only because they are a "big name" company and I doubt they would be selling "junk".....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> I do agree that you usually "get what you pay for"!
> 
> But I would go as far as emailing them and asking about a warranty and comparison info. Only because they are a "big name" company and I doubt they would be selling "junk".....


Trust me, a lot of big name companies sell junk. At $15 for all 4, you're looking at $4.25 apiece for a sheet of plastic. Feel free to call them and ask, but I can already tell you what they're going to say. Even for warranty related issues, you'll end up paying shipping anyway. I'd rather have a good product to start with than have to keep replacing it. A cheap product will also _look _cheap on your car.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i have contacted these guys to see if they would be interested in makeing a set of 4 flaps cut to fit our cruze with and without the rs pakage. they also make universal mud flaps and ship internationaly

they also make 3 different sizes

i also spiced it up by telling them that they would be the first company to make rally flaps for the cruze and the first to make flaps for the cruze rs.

im excited to see how they will respond.

Blank, Universal Mud Flaps - rally mud flaps

ill update as soon as i hear back from them.

hope we can get this done . i need some!!!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i have contacted these guys to see if they would be interested in makeing a set of 4 flaps cut to fit our cruze with and without the rs pakage. they also make universal mud flaps and ship internationaly
> 
> they also make 3 different sizes
> 
> ...


Be sure to ask about the specific material they're using, how thick it is, and what the warranty will be on these.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bumping this because we need an affordable solution. The Rokblokz flaps are going to be more expensive than the ones we could produce, even with a very limited run. I see no benefit there. 

I looked at Starchy's garage and discovered how he mounted his rally style flaps. 

Starchy's Garage :: Cruze

Your paint is going to rub off of that fender edge in short order if you mount them like that. Without a good spacer, we haven't made any progress.

First things first, we need to determine how deep that spacer is going to need to be. We can have the company I worked with route a spacer that we can use here when they create the flaps. My car is in the body shop, so I won't be able to take these measurements. I need someone to go out and see how deep that lip on the fender is on all corners (both RS and non-RS models) so we know how many layers we need to use to clear the fender.


To give people a price, so far we're looking at $27 per car for 0.187" HPDE without the spacers for only 6 cars' worth. I have a feeling we'll be able to easily do this for under $50 shipped easily, spacers included.


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am wondering if a piece of 3M tape/foam/gasket would be worth putting on that leading edge of the fender, because even with a puck spacer, that rally flap might flex and touch the painted fender?

I will try to get measurements and pics.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> I am wondering if a piece of 3M tape/foam/gasket would be worth putting on that leading edge of the fender, because even with a puck spacer, that rally flap might flex and touch the painted fender?
> 
> I will try to get measurements and pics.


I think a 3M door edge protector would be great for that purpose. I still don't want pressure on the fender from the flap though.


----------

